# Lacie Hard drive not showing on Desktop



## robbirch (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm running a lacie rugged hard drive with Mac Book Pro OS X 10.6.4 and for some reason its not mounting on the desk top. It was working perfectly for a while and then stopped out of the blue. It is also not showing on the system profiler. I have returned the drive to Lacie who said there was no problem. I use the drive to make films and store all my material on it. The drive does mount up on older running systems but not on my computer. Can any one help?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you rebooted the computer? Have you tried plugging it in, turning it on, then turning on the Macbook?


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

I had an issue like this with a Lacie external. It was with it being unmounted wrong I think. It had 2 partitions so I moved it back/forth from Win to Mac. One day the mac side was gone.. lol A week later it just came back. I made a backup of it and use it only for Windows now. It is definitely a touchy drive sometimes not showing with Windows until l reboot.


----------

